# 2nd Cheese attempt



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Went a little deeper today with my 2nd attempt.  Went back to more cheddar and mozzarella, but also did some provolone, pepper jack and blue.  Can't wait for a few weeks to try them all out.  Thanks again to everyone for the encouragement and ideas!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 8, 2020)

Looks good I can’t wait to start trying this


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 8, 2020)

Looks good! Nice selection you have there. You'll be in heaven once it's aged a bit.

Ryan


----------



## chew2475 (May 8, 2020)

pi guy said:


> Went a little deeper today with my 2nd attempt.  Went back to more cheddar and mozzarella, but also did some provolone, pepper jack and blue.  Can't wait for a few weeks to try them all out.  Thanks again to everyone for the encouragement and ideas!
> View attachment 444427
> 
> View attachment 444430
> ...


Love smoked blue cheese.  Great with a little drizzle of honey on it too.


----------



## thirdeye (May 8, 2020)

A wonderfully nice selection of cheeses!  If you can keep the door cracked to maintain that amount of smoke and draft it will be really good.  

 One thing to keep in mind is the shape of your blocks.  Equal blocks have even flavor.  Wedges will be stronger toward the tip.  When you buy rounds, make straight cuts,  just pull the narrower edge  pieces earlier.


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> A wonderfully nice selection of cheeses!  If you can keep the door cracked to maintain that amount of smoke and draft it will be really good.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is the shape of your blocks.  Equal blocks have even flavor.  Wedges will be stronger toward the tip.  When you buy rounds, make straight cuts,  just pull the narrower edge  pieces earlier.
> View attachment 444431


Awesome tip, thanks.  Makes total sense!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Love smoked blue cheese.  Great with a little drizzle of honey on it too.


Interesting, I'm willing to try that!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Ended up with a whole mess of smoked cheese!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 8, 2020)

Looks nice


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Do you prefer a typical weight/volume? I've been trying to keep with about 8 oz.  Not sure why, just guessed, I guess.  Yours look lighter than that, maybe 6 oz? Just curious.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 9, 2020)

Wow - cool stuff!  Like!


----------



## pi guy (May 9, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow - cool stuff!  Like!


Thanks!


----------



## chew2475 (May 9, 2020)

pi guy said:


> Ended up with a whole mess of smoked cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now for the hardest part.  The wait!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2020)

Looks like a good batch of cheese you've got. Enjoy it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2020)

Good looking batch of cheese.

As you expand your smoked cheese horizons; give Cream Cheese, Swiss, and Butter a try.

Cream cheese will stand up to a good bit of heat, butter, not so much.


----------



## pi guy (May 10, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Good looking batch of cheese.
> 
> As you expand your smoked cheese horizons; give Cream Cheese, Swiss, and Butter a try.
> 
> Cream cheese will stand up to a good bit of heat, butter, not so much.


Interesting!! I'm definitely open to trying that!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2020)

I use these "Frog Mats", to help support the butter,when I believe that the smoke chamber may get above 65*.  I've smoked butter around 12 times and the best I can tell,  it will "slump" at around 75* - 80*.

This is a small load of Cream Cheese and Butter.  I divide the Cream Cheese into 6 pieces, and split the butter sticks lengthwise, to increase the area of each, exposed to smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

Say Cheese!!!
Nice looking cheese!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chew2475 (May 10, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I use these "Frog Mats", to help support the butter,when I believe that the smoke chamber may get above 65*.  I've smoked butter around 12 times and the best I can tell,  it will "slump" at around 75* - 80*.
> 
> This is a small load of Cream Cheese and Butter.  I divide the Cream Cheese into 6 pieces, and split the butter sticks lengthwise, to increase the area of each, exposed to smoke.
> 
> View attachment 444709


How do you store the butter after to let it rest.  Do you freeze and then vacuum seal?  Does the butter need to rest for many months like the cheese?


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> How do you store the butter after to let it rest.  Do you freeze and then vacuum seal?  Does the butter need to rest for many months like the cheese?


I re-wrap the butter, (And the Cream Cheese for that matter), in the paper and foil wrapper, (For the Cream Cheese),  that it comes in, than back in their respective boxes.  I rest all of my cheeses and the butter, for two weeks then store,  vac bag for long term and zip lock for what I am going to use, short term.

I know that you can freeze butter, (Not cheese), but I haven't, yet.  I have stored butter for up to six months, before getting around to using it, vacuum bagged in the fridge.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2020)

Well;  I'm embarrassed.  Wasn't paying enough attention when I posted the earlier picture.  That ain't butter, it's Muenster cheese.  Sorry for the confusion.

Here's some butter, I promise.  

Before and after.


----------

